# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > General >  Mandy & Tony... Need To Split Up, Once And For All!

## Chris_2k11

Right, I've had quite enough of these two now! I really don't like them together one bit. I don't have a clue how she puts up with him, he's a complete nightmare. He's totally ruined her character lately, she seems to have got caught up in his silly comedy storylines, and she is _not_ there to be a comedy character! I don't even know what she's doing with him anyway, she could do so much better than that plonker!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   Mandy's boring when she's on screen with him, all they do is sit in that flat or the restaurant arguing about something or another, i.e. the travellers, him fussing over her too much, Dominic, and I could go on! It's getting plain boring now!  :Thumbsdown:  The only decent storyline they've been involved in together is the domestic abuse one last year, and that's about it! That stupid wedding in Rome was a right pharce! Silly storylines with the travellers are _not_ suited to Mandy's character. I don't even think she loves him, the only reason she married him was for security after her Mother died. The pair of them are not suited one bit, I mean, can you really imagine them two been together in 10 years time!? I don't think so! Their so called 'Marriage' will last about a year, if that! They need splitting up, and precisely *now* please Hollyoaks!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Katy

aww do you really think they should split up. 
I always liked mandy when she was with Ben, but then they puthim with that stupid whingebag Lisa. There is no chemistry between Mandy and Tony though, and it looks as if she doesnt want to be with him. I do see the point your making but i dont think splitting them up would help.

----------


## Debs

no they cant split up they are sweet together. i agree that mandy has got very boring though.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> no they cant split up they are sweet together. i agree that mandy has got very boring though.


'Sweet' 'Boring' - these words were never used to describe Mandy before she got with that idiot!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   What's happened to the fun, fab Mandy!?   :Sad:

----------


## Abbie

i like mandy but i know what you mean

----------


## Katy

dramatic scenes are mandys best. 

Her mums death.
Rape
Underage sex
Running Away. 
Lukes Rape. 
Domestic Violence. 

Comedy just isnt her thing, and that is what she does when shes with Tony.

----------


## feelingyellow

i hate her and tony together, and would like them to split up but what would happen to their baby?

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i hate her and tony together, and would like them to split up but what would happen to their baby?


ermmm, he can have it lol!

----------


## feelingyellow

> ermmm, he can have it lol!


lol! somehow i think mandy just might want to get custody of it!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> lol! somehow i think mandy just might want to get custody of it!


hmm   :Ponder:   damn   :Mad:

----------


## Debs

> dramatic scenes are mandys best. 
> 
> Her mums death.
> Rape
> Underage sex
> Running Away. 
> Lukes Rape. 
> Domestic Violence. 
> 
> Comedy just isnt her thing, and that is what she does when shes with Tony.


 
she does do her dramatic scenes very well, as much as i like them being together they have changed her character a lot and not for the better, maybe there needs to be some big drama with her baby or the birth,

----------


## feelingyellow

> she does do her dramatic scenes very well, as much as i like them being together they have changed her character a lot and not for the better, maybe there needs to be some big drama with her baby or the birth,


yeah, she could lose the baby. it would be a very good storyline, and may give tony and mandy some real drama.

----------


## Debs

> yeah, she could lose the baby. it would be a very good storyline, and may give tony and mandy some real drama.


i wouldnt want them to necessarily lose the baby there are a lot of panics and dramas throughout pregnancy that they could tackle a difficult last few moinths or a premature birth, 

or even a storyline with mandy suffereing post natal depression, that would be dramatic for her to act.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> or even a storyline with mandy suffereing post natal depression, that would be dramatic for her to act.


Yeah I'd like to see that! I think she'd do it really well.

----------


## feelingyellow

> i wouldnt want them to necessarily lose the baby there are a lot of panics and dramas throughout pregnancy that they could tackle a difficult last few moinths or a premature birth, 
> 
> or even a storyline with mandy suffereing post natal depression, that would be dramatic for her to act.


hmmm yeah

----------


## Katy

i think theres loads holllyoaks couild do with the baby storyline. I dont want them to lose it though. That would be way to upsetting.

----------


## Abbie

> dramatic scenes are mandys best. 
> 
> Her mums death.
> Rape
> Underage sex
> Running Away. 
> Lukes Rape. 
> Domestic Violence. 
> 
> Comedy just isnt her thing, and that is what she does when shes with Tony.


the thing is i didnt see most of these things so most the scenes ive seen are comedy ones  :Sad:

----------


## Abbie

> i think theres loads holllyoaks couild do with the baby storyline. I dont want them to lose it though. That would be way to upsetting.


yer i agree and i cant wait till mandy has her baby

----------


## Chris_2k11

> yer i agree and i cant wait till mandy has her baby


I reckon she's going to have it at Christmas, maybe even Christmas day   :Ponder:

----------


## Abbie

> I reckon she's going to have it at Christmas, maybe even Christmas day


now that would cool

----------


## feelingyellow

it'd be so sweet! they could call it 'rudolph' if it was a boy and 'prancer' if it was a girl! awwwww!

----------


## Abbie

lol you have worked it all out havent you

----------


## feelingyellow

> lol you have worked it all out havent you


teehee, yes!   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Abbie

lol what time will the baby be born then?

----------


## feelingyellow

12pm exactly, so Tony can have his lunch at the same time!   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Abbie

lol  :Lol:

----------


## Abbie

you make me laugh feelingyellow

----------


## feelingyellow

cheers  :Big Grin:  glad to be of service  :Bow:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Abbie

> cheers  glad to be of service


lol your great

----------


## feelingyellow

> lol your great


cheers  :Smile: 

should i get ready for my photoshoot?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Abbie

lol  :Lol:

----------

